# Neutral connected to two panels???



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Using a neutral from a different panel than the power source is NOT allowed ever. 
Sure someone will quote the code number..


----------



## hutchman (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks! 

I kind of figured that was the case and planned to just run the new neutral back to the panel the feed came from but I couldn't find the answer and since I normally play in the residential field I figured I better ask.

I found it odd that the gang of metal switch boxes that the conduit fed went back to two different panels. I would have thought that these would need to be kept seperate also ... ground loops etc.? I guess I just have a lot to learn about the commercial side.

I don't think I'm in a shared neutral environment but I did notice a disparity of the number of neutrals in the panel compared to the number of hots which on the surface would suggest a shared neutral setup.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

hutchman said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I kind of figured that was the case and planned to just run the new neutral back to the panel the feed came from but I couldn't find the answer and since I normally play in the residential field I figured I better ask.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to hire some qualified help. Most electricians already know you can't just use a neutral from another panel like that!!


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

They would also notice that MWBCs are being used....


brother said:


> Sounds like you need to hire some qualified help. Most electricians already know you can't just use a neutral from another panel like that!!


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Can the zwave circuitry be its own circuit or does it have to use the light that it controls power?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

What happens if you run the neutrals back to a different panel is you are using the ground path as a conductor path. Those neutrals tie into the EGC and GEC in the panel. So you then feed through those, through the pipes, steel back to the other transformer. If someone opens that path. Say it's a water pipe. They could become the conductor for your neutral. It's critical that you understand that this is not code compliant and if someone gets injured you could be liable.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Why wouldn't you pull the neutral from the fixture?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Running Neutral from different panel will create... 

Unbalanced load in the raceway to start with plus a safety hazard to anyone working on the panel they have shut off but will become live if they remove the main neutral.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

brother said:


> Sounds like you need to hire some qualified help. Most electricians already know you can't just use a neutral from another panel like that!!


Wanna bet!


----------

